
Nextcloud – is it the closest there is to a full (not simple) private cloud? - zafar1
When it comes to a cloud, I&#x27;m trying to go away from Dropbox and GoogleDrive as I want more privacy and more control over my data.<p>I&#x27;ve looked into Nextcloud but it&#x27;s far from being straightforward. I feel most people here are quite technical so they might not realise it.<p>Is there anything that you could recommend as a substitute to Dropbox that just &quot;works&quot; ? some kind of out of the box private cloud solution?<p>Thanks!
======
Iolaum
Look for the nextcloudpi project (I have submitted a couple of patches and use
it for 2+ years) if you want a straightforward installation and deployment for
self hosted nextcloud at home.

[https://ownyourbits.com/nextcloudpi/](https://ownyourbits.com/nextcloudpi/)

